# BFFs in the making?



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Just thought I'd share a few pictures of Lilo and Rocky (haven't chosen a name yet so it's still Rocky for now lol). 

He's settling down very well. Every day you can see that he's becoming more comfortable with us, feeling more at home.  He's such a sweet little dog and him and Lilo are so cute together. I can tell she's so much happier so I know we did the right thing by getting him. Before, she'd spend a big part of the day sleeping, it was sometimes hard getting her to play, she rarely wanted to go for walks (had to drag her), etc. Now she's bouncing around the house all day and is walking outside! Not as much as him... we have to pick her up from time to time, but there's so much improvement already. I'm so glad because I was worried about her barely getting any exercise. 

Lazy morning

















My silly girl being cute









What ARE this?? 









Dehydrated tripe... nom nom nom.... lol

















Cute eskimo kiss......... in reality he was just trying to steal her rabbit ear!! LOL









My little monsters cuddling up


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Why they look like they've known each other forever!!  So glad all is well and everyone is happy! He is a real sweetie pie. <3


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Love, love to see this....I love adding family members. I think it is such good stimulation which in turn is good for health and long life!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awe they are so cute together! They look like they will have so much fun together! Double Trouble


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Great pics they look like they have been together forever




x


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Aww they look so adorable together  
I'm so pleased for you that they are getting on well. I'd love to get another but with bailey the way he is I daren't. He doesn't get on with other dogs well at all x


----------



## Habbysmama (Dec 28, 2013)

That is so cute, she looks so comfortable with him. When my in-laws added their chihuahua it was a little dicey. Habby didn't like her, he growled at her at every turn. He's not 100% good with her but he tolerates her and sometimes will even play with her.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh they are _adorable_ together!! Makes me want a friend for Odie.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

How cute are they together....so sweet . Love the second to last pic.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Soooo cute together perfect match


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

OK, I know I've been absent from the forum for a while, but where did the second pup come from?? What a lovely surprise! He is very cute - and a tri-colour too! Congratulations on your new addition. (Just wait: you'll have three before you know it, lol!)


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow!! They look so wonderful and happy together!! To think you were nervous about getting a second baby!! I am so excited for you, I don't think they could be any cuter if they tried. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## XMyloChihuahuaX (Jan 7, 2014)

So adorable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks like they love each other already! Such cute pics.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

TobyChi said:


> Great pics they look like they have been together forever





lulu'smom said:


> Why they look like they've known each other forever!!  So glad all is well and everyone is happy! He is a real sweetie pie. <3


Thanks!! I was worried about potential issues and whether I'd be able to handle 2 dogs, but since day one they've acted as if they've known each other forever! I'm so happy to see that, it's exactly what I wanted for Lilo.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> Love, love to see this....I love adding family members. I think it is such good stimulation which in turn is good for health and long life!


You're right, they've definitely brought some life and happiness into this house. Last year was hard so this really helps... and I'm so glad to see Lilo so happy.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Huly said:


> Awe they are so cute together! They look like they will have so much fun together! Double Trouble


Aww thanks, double trouble for sure! When they're not being cute like in these pictures, they're play fighting non stop (which is about 23 out of 24 hours per day... LOL).


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Aww they look so adorable together
> I'm so pleased for you that they are getting on well. I'd love to get another but with bailey the way he is I daren't. He doesn't get on with other dogs well at all x


Aww I remember seeing your post about it not that long ago, that's such a shame. :/ I think I was quite lucky with this chi tbh. I wasn't sure if I was ready to have a second one, but I also thought I should do it while Lilo was still young so she didn't get used to being just with us.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Habbysmama said:


> That is so cute, she looks so comfortable with him. When my in-laws added their chihuahua it was a little dicey. Habby didn't like her, he growled at her at every turn. He's not 100% good with her but he tolerates her and sometimes will even play with her.


Aww at least they tolerate each other now. In our case I think we were quite lucky! I was worried at first and preparing myself for all kinds of issues, but I can't believe how well they get along. It probably helps that we found a dog that was close to Lilo's age and also did it while they are both still very young.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

SarahJG said:


> OK, I know I've been absent from the forum for a while, but where did the second pup come from?? What a lovely surprise! He is very cute - and a tri-colour too! Congratulations on your new addition. (Just wait: you'll have three before you know it, lol!)


Thanks! We've had him for a little over a week! lol It was unexpected. I saw an ad on gumtree for this little chihuahua that needed a new home and the people happened to live very close to me, at a walking distance... so we thought why not go visit him. I'd say a big part of us didn't think we'd actually take him, but as soon as we got there we knew he was the right dog for us and Lilo.  

haha Oh and don't say that about having three! My worst fear is that the owner of Coco's mum could breed her again. I can't possibly have 3 dogs right now, but could I resist having Coco's sister?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Wow!! They look so wonderful and happy together!! To think you were nervous about getting a second baby!! I am so excited for you, I don't think they could be any cuter if they tried.


Aww thanks.  I know right, all my worries are gone now!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

That is absolutely so awesome! I am so happy for you! They just so darn cute!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awe those pics of those two are enough to make anyone smile. It's nice to see them getting along so well. And they are both absolutely adorable :-D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Aww no way could you resist cocos sister and maybe a brother  xx


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Aww no way could you resist cocos sister and maybe a brother  xx


LOL That's probably true and I'm afraid to find out.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe those pics of those two are enough to make anyone smile. It's nice to see them getting along so well. And they are both absolutely adorable :-D


Aww thanks (on their behalf hehe). Even our friend, who wasn't really interested in dogs before moving in with us, seems to really love having them both around.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww thanks (on their behalf hehe). Even our friend, who wasn't really interested in dogs before moving in with us, seems to really love having them both around.


Chihuahuas have that kind of effect on people 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Chihuahuas have that kind of effect on people


I noticed that too. Before I got my first chihuahua Coco, almost everyone I knew made fun of us... and now they're all in love with chis.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Thanks! We've had him for a little over a week! lol It was unexpected. I saw an ad on gumtree for this little chihuahua that needed a new home and the people happened to live very close to me, at a walking distance... so we thought why not go visit him. I'd say a big part of us didn't think we'd actually take him, but as soon as we got there we knew he was the right dog for us and Lilo.
> 
> haha Oh and don't say that about having three! My worst fear is that the owner of Coco's mum could breed her again. I can't possibly have 3 dogs right now, but could I resist having Coco's sister?


Personally, I think it's best to go with the flow. As you've rightly pointed out elsewhere, not long ago I was agonising about getting a second chihuahua, and now I have three! Somehow each new addition gets a bit easier - it's a slippery slope. It's clear that it's working out really well for all of you, and that Lilo's really pleased to have a brother. I've been lucky too, as Luka's just fitted in as if he's always been here. He has a few issues - I'm having to remind him what it's like to go outside to walk, and I'm toilet training him as if he were a puppy - but overall he's a delight, and Florrie and Frodo love him. I'm so pleased you took the plunge and got a second, as it's definitely worth it. And as for having another Coco.....well....face that dilemma if it happens!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

SarahJG said:


> Personally, I think it's best to go with the flow. As you've rightly pointed out elsewhere, not long ago I was agonising about getting a second chihuahua, and now I have three! Somehow each new addition gets a bit easier - it's a slippery slope. It's clear that it's working out really well for all of you, and that Lilo's really pleased to have a brother. I've been lucky too, as Luka's just fitted in as if he's always been here. He has a few issues - I'm having to remind him what it's like to go outside to walk, and I'm toilet training him as if he were a puppy - but overall he's a delight, and Florrie and Frodo love him. I'm so pleased you took the plunge and got a second, as it's definitely worth it. And as for having another Coco.....well....face that dilemma if it happens!


You're right, it's probably best not to think about it unless it actually happens. lol After all I couldn't imagine myself having 2 not that long ago either and yet it makes sense now. 

Good to hear everything is going well with your pack, minus the couple of issues. We need to work on some things with Rocky too as he doesn't know any command in english and he marks excessively outside, but that's all part of the fun, right? lol


----------

